# What's the purpose of life? To be sexually attractive.



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

undead said:


> Yes, I began to realize this.
> 
> The goal of any living being is to be sexually attractive by whatever means possible: intelligence, charm, sensuality, humor, wealth, etc.
> 
> If you disagree with this opinion, I could understand. But, I think most people are built that way, either they realize it or not.


Well honestly, I thought that was just my purpose but it's great to know others are out there like me. And no, the purpose is not to aid the chance of breeding. Unless by "breeding" you mean sex.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

The purpose of life is sex!


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

I was just stating my perception of most human beings. I am still in the process of assessing my own purpose. But that was just my observation of most people.

If you feel that's your purpose, then it's good if you can execute it.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> And no, the purpose is not to aid the chance of breeding. Unless by "breeding" you mean sex.


Perhaps breeding is more like Darwinian perspective. Every act that leads to breeding related to sexual activity and attraction?

There are actually more people who believe breeding (having a family, children, etc) is the actual life purpose, compared to sexual activity. Their efforts to attract the opposite sex are only done to achieve such purpose. This could be the reason why there are a lot of boring sexual life among married couples who already have children.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

undead said:


> Perhaps breeding is more like Darwinian perspective. Every act that leads to breeding related to sexual activity and attraction?
> 
> There are actually more people who believe breeding (having a family, children, etc) is the actual life purpose, compared to sexual activity. Their efforts to attract the opposite sex are only done to achieve such purpose. This could be the reason why there are a lot of boring sexual life among married couples who already have children.


Agreed. When that happened to me, I switched religions.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Haha! :crazy:

There is no purpose of life. The purpose is what you make of it. Those that followed Darwin were doing just fine until they let their Judeo-Christian-Western bias slip in and started to ask "why." There is no why! It just is. People just are.


----------



## HoneyTrap (Nov 11, 2010)

Why must there be a purpose? There isn't one.

It's not "sex". That's not a _purpose_, that's what keeps species alive.
Purpose is (taken right out of dictionary.com) "the reason for which something exists or is done, made, used, etc.".

Sex is HOW something exists. The purpose of sex is life, in the biological sense. But the purpose of life isn't sex.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Well all I see is the purpose of life is to preserve life. 

There are many ways to do that, including being attractive to others? This seem to increase the happiness of most people.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

undead said:


> Well all I see is the purpose of life is to preserve life.
> 
> There are many ways to do that, including being attractive to others? This seem to increase the happiness of most people.


Sexy people make me happy so I agree with this.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

There is no purpose of life any more, at least not for humans. Maybe back in the times of primitive humans there was a purpose, but now we have far more control over ourselves, our species and our destiny. We can all give our lives meaning, and not need to blindly follow animalistic instincts any more.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree with the OP. I want to make MY OWN purpose in life but I'm sad to say that many parts of me have been taken away by the current of this shallow world...


----------



## Illumination888 (Dec 28, 2010)

undead said:


> Yes, I began to realize this.
> 
> The goal of any living being is to be sexually attractive by whatever means possible: intelligence, charm, sensuality, humor, wealth, etc.
> 
> If you disagree with this opinion, I could understand. But, I think most people are built that way, either they realize it or not.


The purpose of life is so that God could enjoy our company and that we would glorify him. I think that's the correct answer. It's a Christian answer so if you don't believe in God than you're kind of stuck.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think if the Christian god exists, he probably created the basic lifeforms at first, and used evolution to see how his creations would change over the years. He may have been the world's first geneticist.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't think the creator need glorification. If there is even a reason for creation, it's most likely related to the preservation of creation.

I'm sorry, but I think God would say your obsessive routine to glorify him will make you stuck. It's not his purpose for you or anyone else to create a shrine or throne on earth that's only meant to do nothing but repeating the same routine or rituals over and over again until death.

You could though replace this shrine with anything else that have similar functionality. But you're still stuck.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

There is no purpose or meaning to life. It exists and is driven by biological imperative to continue existing.

So it's up to each person to define their own purpose or meaning to their lives, if this is what they need. Some don't even need this to continue existing and being happy. They live in the moment.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> There is no purpose of life any more, at least not for humans. Maybe back in the times of primitive humans there was a purpose, but now we have far more control over ourselves, our species and our destiny. We can all give our lives meaning, and not need to blindly follow animalistic instincts any more.


Poetry to my eyes!

Happy New Year to you, dear *skycloud86.*


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

It's just semantics. It's like saying "cell division is sexy". This is correct but only because we ascribe meaning to it. 
Biological function doesn't serve some metaphysical purpose. Ironically, chemical biology resulted in consciousness which then seeks purpose. 
But the OP is kinda right- life and sex are the same. Multicellular life i.e. great apes and people just made the best of the situation by enjoying longer more intimate sex


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> Poetry to my eyes!
> 
> Happy New Year to you, dear *skycloud86.*


Thanks and Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Once you are having sex every day for probably the rest of your life, then what is the purpose of life?


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

There is no purpose to life. We simply _are_.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

undead said:


> Yes, I began to realize this.
> 
> The goal of any living being is to be sexually attractive by whatever means possible: intelligence, charm, sensuality, humor, wealth, etc.
> 
> If you disagree with this opinion, I could understand. But, I think most people are built that way, either they realize it or not.


Sounds like you have a pretty empty life, and it will only get emptier after your 30's...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

jayde said:


> There is no purpose to life. We simply _are_.


So your existence is no more purposeful than that of a bacterium, or a rock, or or some nitrogen?


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

The purpose in life, what we all strive for, is to eat;sleep;shit;piss; and fuck or to provide the means for others to do so that we care for.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> So your existence is no more purposeful than that of a bacterium, or a rock, or or some nitrogen?


Pretty much. A person can assign meaning to their life if they so choose, but that meaning only matters to the individual.

Saying that the purpose to life is to procreate and advance our species is all well and good, but then, what's the purpose of our species? One common idea is that the purpose of our species is to be the guardians of the planet. Okay, then what's the purpose of the planet? It's a never-ending question that can never be answered. 

Humans have an innate need to classify things into tidy little boxes. We seek a life of purpose or meaning because our brains don't like loose ends. If there's no purpose to existing then, really, what's the point of anything that we do? That kind of thinking often leads to feelings of hopelessness. It's easier for our minds to assign an arbitrary purpose to something than to accept that it simply _*is*_ for no reason.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

jayde said:


> Pretty much. A person can assign meaning to their life if they so choose, but that meaning only matters to the individual.
> 
> Saying that the purpose to life is to procreate and advance our species is all well and good, but then, what's the purpose of our species? One common idea is that the purpose of our species is to be the guardians of the planet. Okay, then what's the purpose of the planet? It's a never-ending question that can never be answered.
> 
> Humans have an innate need to classify things into tidy little boxes. We seek a life of purpose or meaning because our brains don't like loose ends. If there's no purpose to existing then, really, what's the point of anything that we do? That kind of thinking often leads to feelings of hopelessness. It's easier for our minds to assign an arbitrary purpose to something than to accept that it simply _*is*_ for no reason.


Why don't you kill yourself? 

I'm not flaming you, or of course advocating for it, just asking the question.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The title of this thread is so shallow and superficial, i can't even.......


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

PseudoSenator said:


> That's not far from a Darwinist/evolutionary perspective.
> 
> I think it's safe to say humans enjoy sex tremendously and it is an enormous motivator during youth--but more than that we yearn to love and be loved. Just because it's nearly impossible to live without something, it doesn't make it the meaning of life...it's a basic need that is to be filled, and once we take care of our fundamental needs we are left with free choice, options, responsibility which allow us to grow as human beings.





undead said:


> Yes, I began to realize this.
> 
> The goal of any living being is to be sexually attractive by whatever means possible: intelligence, charm, sensuality, humor, wealth, etc.
> 
> If you disagree with this opinion, I could understand. But, I think most people are built that way, either they realize it or not.


is it not possible to combine these theories? I find these the *purposes* of life.

EDIT: I say this because to me, these are the two fun things in life.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> The title of this thread is so shallow and superficial, i can't even.......


 What's shallow about wanting to have sex? a sensation that rocks our world? Yes please!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> What's shallow about wanting to have sex? a sensation that rocks our world? Yes please!


I didn't read a word of any post in this thread. My comment was in regards to the thread title, that was enough for me.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I didn't read a word of any post in this thread. My comment was in regards to the thread title, that was enough for me.


 My mistake, I usually assume a post in a thread is on the topic at hand in relation to what the post starting the thread is about.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> My mistake, I usually assume a post in a thread is on the topic at hand in relation to what the post starting the thread is about.


It was on topic, the title of the thread stinks. Think about it. " What's the purpose of life? To be sexually attractive. Really ? I wouldn't consider for a moment that would be my purpose in life. That is the only point i was making.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

So the person that invented the vaccine for malaria....say they were butt-ugly....did they fulfill their purpose in life? 

Dumb premise, in my opinion.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

If the purpose of life is to be sexually attractive, then we all fulfill said purpose just by existing. I work at Walmart. I see the weirdest of couples, every single day. There is someone out there for everyone, lol.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

The purpose of YOUR life is to be sexually attractive. One can only define the purpose of their own life. For me it is nowhere near that.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

The goal of life is to eat drink and be merry for tomorrow we die.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

The OP is an interesting idea. 

I don't rate sex and relationship all that high in the grand scheme of things. I am quite comfortable alone. But I've seen many who rank it far higher and I imagine that their primary drive is for sex/relationship as well. 

Let's not try to bash the OP overmuch too, guys. Everyone's entitled to have a different opinion on this subject, and I think his opinion is actually quite workable. If one considered getting a job, and becoming a "good person" as a means to sex, then it could actually lead to some pretty well-adapted people :laughing:


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Why don't you kill yourself?
> 
> I'm not flaming you, or of course advocating for it, just asking the question.


If someone were to get caught up in the "what's the point?" loop or feelings of hopelessness, then killing themself would be a likely end result. Neither of those apply to me, I was simply illustrating a point.

Personally, I don't spend much time seriously contemplating why I'm here. I find discussions on the topic to be a very interesting mental exercise, but completely irrelevant to my day-to-day existence. Whether we are here for no reason or for some greater purpose makes absolutely no difference in how I choose to live my life. I'm just enjoying the ride


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

jayde said:


> If someone were to get caught up in the "what's the point?" loop or feelings of hopelessness, then killing themself would be a likely end result. Neither of those apply to me, I was simply illustrating a point.
> 
> Personally, I don't spend much time seriously contemplating why I'm here. I find discussions on the topic to be a very interesting mental exercise, but completely irrelevant to my day-to-day existence. Whether we are here for no reason or for some greater purpose makes absolutely no difference in how I choose to live my life. I'm just enjoying the ride


Even there you've identified your purpose, which is to "enjoy the ride". The name for it is "hedonism".


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Even there you've identified your purpose, which is to "enjoy the ride". The name for it is "hedonism".


Hedonism? Not even close.

Hedonist /ˈhid







ɪst/ noun 
a person whose life is devoted to the pursuit of pleasure and self-gratification. 

The purpose I have chosen for myself is to experience and explore as much of the world as I can before I die and to be the best me that I can be. 

As I said earlier, people assign their own purpose to their life and that purpose only has meaning to them. I don't believe that we are born with a pre-destined purpose, either as individuals or as a species. We simply _are_ and we choose to do with that existence what we will.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

being sexually attractive is just stuff to do

(to be honest, I can't help it, I'm drop dead gorgeous)


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread is still alive? February 2012. Not bad.

Oh. I miss @pinkrasputin. Her thoughts are almost always interesting.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

johnjohnjohn said:


> who told you this?


No one but myself.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

undead said:


> This thread is still alive? February 2012. Not bad.
> 
> Oh. I miss @pinkrasputin. Her thoughts are almost always interesting.


Pinkrasputin is still active on the forum.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Existential issues=solved. I'm so happy for the OP.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

undead said:


> Yes, I began to realize this.
> 
> The goal of any living being is to be sexually attractive by whatever means possible: intelligence, charm, sensuality, humor, wealth, etc.
> 
> If you disagree with this opinion, I could understand. But, I think most people are built that way, either they realize it or not.


I think you have gotten this completely wrong, the goal of all living beings is to spread their genes, thru sex, being sexually attractive is not the goal, having sex and getting someone pregnant is the goal, the becoming sexually attractive is a means to achieve said goal


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

The purpose of life is death. Live you til you die. The end.


----------



## Eliza. Peace to you. (Nov 19, 2011)

*The purpose of life*

.
.
.
This thread reminds me of what the Baltimore Catechism has to say on that:

Q: "Why did God make you?" 

A: *"God made me to know him, to love him, and to serve him in this world and to be happy with him forever in the next." *


That's also what I believe is the purpose of life.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

jeffbobs said:


> I think you have gotten this completely wrong, the goal of all living beings is to spread their genes, thru sex, being sexually attractive is not the goal, having sex and getting someone pregnant is the goal, the becoming sexually attractive is a means to achieve said goal


Nope. Pregnancy is not the goal. 

Although, it's correct that you need to limit yourself in a way to avoid pregnancy. 

Which explains why pregnancy is not the goal. If you can avoid or minimize it, it's better.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

If so, humans are just another animal whose life goal is to attract a sexual partner (by being attractive) fuck off and die. 
It's useless to have a brain :tongue:


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> If so, humans are just another animal whose life goal is to attract a sexual partner (by being attractive) fuck off and die.
> It's useless to have a brain :tongue:


Not completely useless. You need to use your brain to attract a sexual partner. 

Unless, if you want to attract the dumb ones.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

The meaning of my life is to love and to appreciate the love of others. Being sexually attractive would be meaningless to some people, such as asexuals. I know plenty of people who are not motivated by sex, whose lives still have plenty of purpose.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

undead said:


> Yes, I began to realize this.
> 
> The goal of any living being is to be sexually attractive by whatever means possible: intelligence, charm, sensuality, humor, wealth, etc.
> 
> If you disagree with this opinion, I could understand. But, I think most people are built that way, either they realize it or not.


Along those same lines, the implications of Socrates's Symposium is that the purposes of Love (and life, incidentally), is to "have children", whether that means popping out a kid or writing the _Iliad_. It's about leaving a legacy and achieving immortality.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

undead said:


> Unless, if you want to attract the dumb ones.


Welcome to reality.


----------

